# special demand for toro owner



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

So, if someone could do this, I would greatly appreciate it, toro recently came up with a solution for their modern snowblower so they don't clog up with wet snow, I am sceptical about that design but still, who know? in the 80's tor also came with a solution: the drum auger. So, if a toro owner could do a wet snow challenge beetween an old toro 826 with drum auger and a new toro 826 with a recycling snow design and post a vid of it here?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

While Toro tried it back a while ago, I am curious as to why no other company went with that drum design, and today, no one makes a drum design in their product line.

I would assume that the ribbon auger design that has been around since the beginning, and still in use today must be the best design to date?

Most people do not slick spray or wax their units inside the bucket and chute area ... a major cause of snow sticking to the metal in that area.

JMHO


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Never had an issue with the drum augers on my machines. I suspect that the switch might be more motivated by material costs vs improved function. Just my theory.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It Is Cheaper To Make Those Ribbon Type Ones Then The Drums These Days. Since All Metal Is Now Globally Sourced. And It Is Not The Best Stuff Either.*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I've had good luck with the older drum type as well, so I suspect that they did a good job of metering the amount of snow that went to the impeller. I also agree that the drum type would cost more. Sorry tho Phil, I don't have any Toro ribbon type machines. Some day I'll get a free/cheap one and fix it up.


----------

